# A Star is Born



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Try this on for size:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> Try this on for size:


I've sung with him! Super nice guy with all of the goods for a big career


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Very impressive.


----------

